# the DEATH shake and aggression



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

My dog when doing free-play will do a death shake on his toy-he will also do it when he can't sees but doesn't catch a critter NOT human aggressive but can be dog aggressive and definitely critter aggressive.IS the DEATH SHAKE when playing a sign of sggression?


----------



## Deux (Aug 16, 2009)

HA! It is a sign there is dirt on the toy! I have seen tons of non aggressive dogs do that. I think it is part of the drive when they catch something.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog does the "death shake" sometimes when he's playing with
certain toys. when we play tug he does it, sometimes. what do mean when you say "he will also do it when he can't see but doesn't catch a critter"?

i don't know if the "death shake" is a sign of aggression or is it 
a strong bite? my dog isn't aggressive towards humans or other animals but he does the shake, mainly when playing.



> Originally Posted By: ttalldogMy dog when doing free-play will do a death shake on his toy-he will also do it when he can't sees but doesn't catch a critter NOT human aggressive but can be dog aggressive and definitely critter aggressive.IS the DEATH SHAKE when playing a sign of sggression?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

DeeDee does the death shake is she is not aggressive. She has more prey drive than some of my other dogs, so I think death shake and prey drive come hand in hand or paw in paw.

Val


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Same here and Rox does not like female dogs but otherwise is not aggressive in any way.......


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

when jake sees a squirrell taunting him /sitting on a branch just out of reach from a tree in the yard and tail flicking vocalizing or sees a dog on long lead trespassing near his fenced area he will run and find his jolly ball and give it the 'death shake' not sure if it is frustration or aggression.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna does this with a few of her toys...I call it her "anger management" session. But it's just play...she'll shake her wubba and hit herself with it...maybe she's emo, but I think it's just play/energy release.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

like the anger management theory-maybe just lets the dog release frustration???


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't even think it's frustration...I think it's just her being a spaz/playing/letting out energy. I just call it anger management because it's pretty funny..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My dogs have done the death shake to the wild rabbits they catch, kill and eat ... but they are NOT aggressive towards other dogs or people.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogMy dog when doing free-play will do a death shake on his toy-he will also do it when he can't sees but doesn't catch a critter NOT human aggressive but can be dog aggressive and definitely critter aggressive.IS the DEATH SHAKE when playing a sign of sggression?


I don't think I have ever had a dog that didn't do that to some toys and things, and none were aggressive.

Both my current girls do with their firehose tug toy.


----------

